# Rhinestone Business Card Holder



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

So I'm walking thru Hobby Lobby a few weeks back and came across these diamond shaped name card holders in the wedding section... I thought to myself I have to have these! I have a tradeshow coming Saturday and thought it would be a fun way to display my business cards...

So here is what I did... I took a 3 tiered Votive Candle holder a little fabric with some Rhinestones and my diamond shaped place card holders....

I thought it turned out kinda neat... Anyone want to share their booth setups?... I still haven't a clue what I'm going to show?

Kevin


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice! I like it! What kind of booth are you setting up for?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

That is very nice. Great idea.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

So we are back from the tradeshow... The Business Card holders were pretty... Perhaps too pretty... We had 6 of them on the table and all say 9-4 not one person took a card from the holder... LOL

They picked them up off the table... The ones in the holder even had rhinestones on them... I guess they thought they were too pretty to take?...

I have to tell you... We have never done a tradeshow for Rhinestones... I was invited to this show where 100 ladies get together and it's called Crop for the Cure... It's a once a year thing to raise money for Cancer... More geared for Breast Cancer but not specifically...

So all these ladies gathered around and scrap booked all day 9-9 Vendors 9-4... There were about 5-6 vendors and everyone else was selling scrapbook stuff...

Anyhow I had NOTHING or virtually nothing to display... I know bad right... I did however donate 12 shirts for the group...

So we donate the 12 shirts... Go to the tradeshow totally unprepared... Nothing to really show... I hadn't planned on selling a thing... My whole reason to go was just to let people know we existed...

We also ran this promotion...

At the end of the day... We wound up selling just over $1,000 worth of goods and the promotion above raised another $400...

So all in all a great day for everyone... I was totally shocked really that we sold anything because we really didn't have but two tshirts and a bag on display...

We will likely do a few more of these little shows... Maybe do a home show or two?...

Kevin


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Congratulations. Thanks for sharing your success story with us.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Nicely done and congrats on how well you did.


----------



## Lucas William (Oct 23, 2012)

It so nice but what happen if you have more thousands of business cards? You will have difficult to find any one. I want to introduce for you another way online business cards
I use CardFila to collect all business cards on Iphone. You can do this on Android, computer, laptop.


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

katruax said:


> So we are back from the tradeshow... The Business Card holders were pretty... Perhaps too pretty... We had 6 of them on the table and all say 9-4 not one person took a card from the holder... LOL
> 
> They picked them up off the table... The ones in the holder even had rhinestones on them... I guess they thought they were too pretty to take?...
> 
> ...


Your rhinestone transfer is very nice.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice having them on different levels made them notice more.. and looks like you found some elegant display pieces too


----------



## JenSews2 (Sep 18, 2012)

I like the card display... but with only one card in it, I would think that it was for display rather than to take! If it had several cards in it, then it might look more like people were supposed to take them. I don't like taking the last of anything... 

Great job and it sounds like you had a good day! Were the free will donations done in Rhinestones, vinyl, ?, on shirts or other items? Did you have the items and make them up there, or ship them after?


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Kevin, I love the design! Did you do that from scratch or did they give you a logo to work with?


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

katruax you have something different, thinking about your rough work.


----------



## penny palm (Nov 8, 2012)

sorry but hey Lucas you help me out of the headache over a week. that kind of card is really useful as I have 300 cards n have to keep them at home=((. then I will try using it on my phone. cardfila,love you:xx


----------

